# Our dog, Suzy. Her story...



## barnbum (Jul 12, 2009)

Suzy is 10 years old. We’ve had her since she was 8 weeks and she’s been healthy all her life, until….. about a year ago my daughter noticed Suzy’s jaw seemed to be moving—and we discovered she had a broken tooth—a big one. The vet said she’d have to be put under to have it removed, so we took her in. We were supposed to be able to pick her up the same day, but they called and said she wasn’t coming out of the anesthesia like they wanted, so they wanted to keep her overnight. She came home with meds to take—antibiotics and others. She got them all on schedule.

She’s never been the same since that day. She’s lethargic. She used to be a jumper--impressing everyone who came with her verticle height. But she'd never jumped again. She wouldn’t eat dry food after the surgery, so we bought her canned food. She liked it and kept her weight fine. Then she started not eating that. I searched around and asked others about what to try and tried: cottage cheese, meat baby food, dog food sauce, rice, oatmeal. None of those worked (Suzy’s sister loved them all, except the cottage cheese.) I found she loved hot dog or hamburger rolls and I finally bought chicken legs and boiled them for her. She loves the broth more than anything, but will eat the meat. She also liked bologna for awhile. She likes Italian bread. I’ve tried to get her to eat peanut butter because it’s high in fat and protein, but it’s not working. She recently enjoyed beef jerky strips—made as a dog treat—we bought many bags of them for her. Lately, I’ve left them at her side all night but they’ll be there in the morning.

Back tracking: last winter, when inside due to cold, Suzy started peeing on a green rug. We took her to the vet and the vet saw how we had to literally push/usher her wherever she needed to go. It seemed to be a mental loss--cognitive, rather than physical. We’d taken in a urine sample and it showed the start of crystals, so they put her on a med to dissolve them. The blood work showed nothing wrong. The vet said “sometimes when older dogs go under anesthesia, it flips a switch.” But, Suzy rallied a bit. The only time back then when she acted peppy was when I’d come down to let her out at 4 AM. She’d bounce like a puppy. My husband didn’t believe me until he saw it with his own eyes—because she was so lethargic all day.

Months later when she seemed to be going downhill even more, I took another urine sample to the vet, almost hoping it showed something, but it didn’t. They said to try to get her to drink more. She’s been tested for Heartworm and Lyme. Nothing.

Suzy is now eating just enough to keep her alive. My husband estimates her weight at 45 lbs when she should be 60. She’ll go 2-3 days eating so little, that I prepare my college kids and myself for the worse…then she rallies. I thought last night was her last; I sat with her a long time and told her it was okay to let go… but she’s still going today. When her head is up there’s always the possibility she’ll eat, so I offer. She’s not in any pain that we can tell—and she still gets up to do her business. She can even look alert. She tried to bark sometimes, but it’s weak—sounds like it’s from lack of use. Her poops seem a perfect consistency. She’ll sleep in her favorite straw filled corner by the house outside—and moves into the little shed now and then. Her rugs and pillows are in there. If it’s going to storm, my husband carries her inside for a few times she wouldn’t move completely out of the rains; sometimes she doesn’t move an inch from where he lays her, for hours.

We are watching her closely—constantly now since I’m home for the summer. She still gets up—although she’s wobbly and walks around and seems to take in her surroundings. Once she is unable to get up to do her business or gives us any indication she’s in pain, we’ll let her go. Until then, we will do whatever it takes to make her as comfortable and content as possible. It doesn’t seem she’s ready to leave.

I tell you her/our story in the slim chance someone has experienced something similar and had any advice to offer. I keep thinking if I could find the food she’d eat heartily, she’d gain strength and it’d turn her around. But, I know it’s hopeful thinking. There are so many animal lovers on here—I thought it was worth a post.

Thank you for taking the time to read this.

Suzy, one year ago












With her sister, Shimano.






Last month:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 12, 2009)

Karla I don't have any advice. Just wanted to say I'm sorry. It's hard knowing their time with us is getting short.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 12, 2009)

ahh Karla, wish I had some advice to offer but don't



I know how it is knowing that "the end" may be near, my sister's dalmatian is getting up there in age and we thought we were going to lose him this past winter, but thankfully he's still with us, will crush my sister when the time comes





Hoping you can figure out what is wrong with her, and if not, give her the love and affection she deserves and that you find peace in knowing you gave her the best possible life up to the last minute


----------



## Marty (Jul 13, 2009)

Karla that is such a darn shame and seems to me the anesthesia caused all this and now with your guy ageing it complicated things even more.

The things about anesthesia that scares me the most is I saw what it did to my mother who went in for a 5 way by pass. They couldn't wake her up until the next day after surgery and that was not normal. I was so alarmed and so were some of the nurses but the doctor acted like "oh well, it happens sometimes." When my mom finally woke up later that next night, she was never the same and Alzheimer’s seemed to kick right in fast. Before surgery, she was only forgetful, but afterwards, my mom was never like she was after having that by pass and she didn't know if she was coming or going, not to mention she dropped her weight fast down to skin and bones and never had an appetite anymore.

Karla, I'm wondering if maybe your dog had a stroke while under the anesthesia. I would take him to another vet immediately. Even if you think the sun sets and rises on the vet you have now, I'd be going to someone else for another opinion before making any decisions to put him to sleep. Good luck my friend.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, there are similarities in her symptoms to those my dog Sheba had in the weeks prior to her death, but there are also symptoms you describe that Sheba did not have. I will ask this--can Suzy open her mouth normally? Or, if you aren't sure if she can, can you take hold of her jaws and open her mouth, or can you open it just a bit before it seems to stick & not open any further, and does she exhibit signs of pain at this point?

Sheba had cranial nerve damage--it was idiopathic, meaning there was no known cause. I know for a fact that she suffered no injury. Initially I thought her teeth were going bad, but when I took her into the vet they confirmed that her teeth were not in bad shape at all. Regardless, they cleaned her teeth & sent her home. I guess they had forced her mouth open too wide, and she was in serious pain that night. I was not happy & made a complaint, because I had taken her in to be checked, and said I wasn't sure it was anything with her teeth, but please check them. They just cleaned her teeth & didn't check her otherwise. I ended up getting my money refunded, but only because the bookkeeper reversed the entry to my account before she resigned and left the clinic (other problems there, she didn't quit because of my dog!!) Sheba gradually ate less and less, just because she couldn't open her mouth enough to eat comfortably. She lost weight, and we noticed that her head was changing shape, which I couldn't figure out--when I had a different vet look at her, she took one look at Sheba & diagnosed the problem. The change in head shape was due to the fact that the cranial nerves were degenerating, and as a result the muscles over the top of her head had atrophied. I'd never realized until then how much muscle there is over the top & sides of a dog's head! Sheba got to the point where she couldn't bark, again because she couldn't move her mouth enough.

There is a condition that causes similar symptoms, but as I recall it affects the nerves (or muscles? I forget the details now) to the lower jaw. The vet didn't think that was the problem with Sheba--and I'm sorry that I cannot think offhand what that condition was called. It's a long, difficult to pronounce word(s) but is commonly referred to by 2 or 3 initials...there's an M in there. Urgh, that's the best I can come up with just now. Because of the atrophy on top Sheba's head the vet was sure it was the cranial nerve that was causing the trouble. We tried putting Sheba on anti-inflammatory drugs but it didn't help, and so we had to have her put to sleep.

There do seem to be similarities, but Suzy seems to have progressed much slower with whatever she has than Sheba did. Sheba started having problems late in the winter and was put to sleep the beginning of May, though it's possible there were subtle signs that we missed earlier on. Sheba was getting stiff with some arthritis and if there was lethargy or any other subtle signs, we attributed it to that. I cannot say for sure, but after reading your description I looked closely at your photos, and it appears that Suzy may have some change in her head shape from the photos from a year ago to the one taken last month. Perhaps it is just the camera angle & her ear position, but the top of her head appears to be less flat now--it's more domed from side to side? That is something like how Sheba's went, though in the later stages her skull shape became even more pronounced--it was nothing more than bone covered by skin.

This may not be Suzy's problem at all, but do check out her jaws & see if they work properly.

Darn, I have to try to hunt up the name of that other condition...myo-something....


----------



## krissy3 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi , yesterday my 13 year old Chihuahua started to loose his balance, and today he is really not using his hind left leg, and has fallen over 2 times......I am a wreck right now. In this Country , and for sure in the Alps it is normal to just euthanise him when he cant walk, judging by yesterday and today ....It looks like that time is now , or in the near future... I am not OK, and never will be ok without him, So I feel for you, I know this time for you is painful and confusing,it is for me too. A big hug for you.


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2009)

Karla --

I don't have much advice, but want to say I'm sorry for what you and Suzy are going through. Personally, there is not much in this world I love more than my dogs as they are our babies.

Has a complete bloodwork up been done? If not, that's my only "medical" suggestion.

At PetsMart, PetCo, and Walmart (probably other places, too), you can buy this stuff that comes in what looks sort of like a toothpaste tube. It is called stuff ike NutraCal, SuperCal, PetCal, etc. It is a very high calorie paste that is supposed to taste good. It has so many calories that you as a person don't even want to look at it too long (haha). But it is good for dogs who need to gain weight, and it is also supposed to increase appetite. Something like that might be worth a try. We've used it before on dogs recovering from surgeries.

If she seems achy / arthritic, Cosequin is beneficial. Some of the actual pain killers for arthritis can be dangerous and if I remember (read here, long ago) one in particular can be especially dangerous for labs so be aware...

Good luck,

Jill


----------



## barnbum (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank for your thoughts, everyone. Minimor--she can open her mouth just fine. I've held her food bowl--or pieces of food--or sat and watched her eat for months now and I for sure know at least that.

Jill--the high calorie stuff sound like it's worth a try. We used peanut butter to hide her pills in, and it helped with weight gain--so I sure was hoping she'd readily eat that.

Thanks.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Karla, having met Her, such a sweet lady, sending prayers and more with your permission.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 13, 2009)

Marty--what similarities in your mom's story.







> give her the love and affection she deserves and that you find peace in knowing you gave her the best possible life up to the last minute wub.gif


That's exactly how I feel, Cristina. My goal at this place is to make sure every animal, rabbit, to cat, to dog, to horse, is in a state of contentment as much as possible. When their time is close, I want them to be treated with dignity. When two of my daughter's rabbits were in their last days due to old age. I told her to make sure there was a carrot in their cage at all times--and one night she came in and I asked if "Sweetheart" had a carrot. She'd forgotten, so I ran one out at 10 PM. Sweetheart died in the night, but the carrot was gone. We knew she went happily with a belly full of good stuff.





We feel with Suzy it's a lot to do with her thought process because it's almost like she had to think about eating and think about going to the bathroom, even think about walking. She couldn't decide if she should eat, or wanted to eat. It's always exciting for us when she dives into her food, a rare moment. I've found if she's sitting up, the best way to get her to eat is to position her bowl between her front paws. This morning she is more alert than in days.



Her head was up when I headed out for chores, so I ran into get her some food--and I put it right between her paws. I had to get to horses, so I tied Shimano up so she wouldn't get at the food. (She's usually pretty good about leaving her alone.) She ate half the bread and bologna I put in there--which is fine. Because I can never get her to eat more if she cleans her plate--I always give her more than I think she'll want. Shimano is always happy to eat the rest.





Oh how I'll miss this girl when her earthly time is up. She's a total love bug. Dang--it's the hard part about having pets for sure. Our first dog, Trooper, lived to 14. I guess it's harder to see Suzy go from all heart and energy to all heart and no energy.

Deb--of course--permission granted for whatever you have in mind. I'd forgotten that you'd met her.


----------



## Reble (Jul 13, 2009)

What Jill has mentioned is a good ideal, here we call it High - Cal, we can only get it from our vet, it is around $8.00 and can help them to want to eat....

I keep it on hand for my dogs after birthing to give them a boost and for puppies that need a helping hand....

So sorry to hear this is happening to you... God Bless and



for you and Suzy

Keep us posted on your precious dog....


----------



## Sterling (Jul 13, 2009)

Karla, I''m so sorry your Suzy is feeling this poorly. Must be breaking your heart.



I was wondering if you have any hollistic vets around your area where you can take her to get a work up/physical and possibly look into accupuncture or.....? There are some organic, natural, body healing things you can give her as well, as opposed to the NSAIDS and such. Just a thought.


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Jul 13, 2009)

Was blood work done before surgery? I would definately take her to the vet/ another vet and get some work up done!

I hope everything works out, it is so difficult that you have to go through this.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 13, 2009)

Karla I am so sorry...

I had the same thing happen to my Mom under for surgery, as Marty. For a colonoscopy procedure, my Mom came out with no short term memory at all.

I think if I were you I would call Bonnie and see what she says. She may be the only one that would know.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 13, 2009)

I checked one Wal-Mart for the PetCal stuff--but they didn't have it...I'll check another one and the Pet-Co tomorrow! I cooked her chicken today--so hopefully she'll eat that. Smells good in here.


----------



## MagicTheMini (Jul 14, 2009)

I know that Petco carries Nutri-cal. It would definately be something to try and hopefully it will give her a nice boost. I looked it up on petco.com (but I know they carry it in the stores too) http://www.petco.com/product/105877/Tomlyn...sandSupplements They also have a senior dog vitamin gel, but I think the puppy nutri-cal is a better 'kick'. Good luck with your girl. L


----------



## Kootenay_Miniturehorse (Jul 14, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]I'm sorry to hear about your dog



. She sounded like she was a amazing dog.[/SIZE]


----------



## barnbum (Jul 14, 2009)

Well--I got some stuff--it's called Senior Vitamin Gel, made by Petco. The tube says "...formulated with Omega 6 and Omega 3 fatty acids, Soy Protein Concentrate and L-Caritine. It is formulated in a concentrated gel to provide supplemental caloric and nutritional intake for senior dogs. For her size--she should get 4-5 tsp 3 times a day--which will use this tube in a hurry. But, I love the gel part because I can rub it on her gums/lips and she will lick it off. So--she can't spit it out!! I picked this tube because it is 32% fat; the other was 17%.

Thanks, Magic the Mini--you linked to the same stuff--I just got the Senior one. The internet price is cheaper--and free shipping if I order a bunch--so I'll see how it goes in the next few days, then order a case!





Hopefully, this will help.

Thanks!

PS There are no holistic vets around that I know of... and yes blood work was done--months after her tooth removal--to check everything. Urine analysis has been done twice.


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm happy you found the paste and I hope it will stimulate her appetite!!!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 15, 2009)

Well--so far I've given it to Suzy four times... I called the vet to ask exactly what tests were done before.

Feb-urine check and liver enzymes (meds given to stop formation of stones, liver functions normal)

March--normal vaccines

April-- Heartworm check (negative)

May--urine check (normal)

I explained how things are now--vet is going to call back.


----------



## nbark (Jul 15, 2009)

I didn't read all the posts so someone might have made this suggestion, neurologic. Have you had a brain scan done. Most of those symptoms sound what they call here in New England "old dog disease", a neurologic disorder.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 15, 2009)

Talked to the vet. She said we'll check liver enzymes. I said I thought bringing her in would be traumatic. She said but how is she there? I mentioned she seemed comfortable, but the vet pointed out that if she's not eating she's telling us she isn't. And quality of life needs to be considered. Have we been blind? She seems so content/comfortable, but maybe we've waited too long.

Appt is for Monday at 5:30, so Mark can go with me. There's no openings before then anyway. I'm quite heart broken at the decision we may need to make. We haven't lost a pet for 10 years... and I just can't stop the tears.


----------



## maplegum (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh Karla, you are breaking my heart. I can feel your sorrow.

My husband tried to hang onto his elderly dog for what I believe was 'too long'. She had stopped eating, stopped enjoying life. He was basically force feeding her, including the stuff in the tube that you are using. One minute she would seem like she had a bit of spark in her, the next minute she would go down hill again. I honestly believe he was 'blind' to her pain too. She had always been a thin dog, but in the end she was skin and bones.

It was really hard to watch my husband go through this as his dog was 18 years old and he just wanted to keep her going.

Karla, I understand how difficult this is for you.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## kaykay (Jul 15, 2009)

Karla I am so sorry you are going through this

I know about a year and a half ago Sadie started urinating on herself, couldnt get up and down steps, barely ate etc. Took her to the vet and they said it was old age as 10 was old for a border collie. We resigned ourselves that it would be her last weeks/months.

About 4 weeks later she suddenly came out of it. Oddest thing I have ever seen. All of a sudden she could walk steps, urinated outside, ate again. Called the vet and he said all he could think of was she had a virus?

Shes almost 12 now and her age is definitely catching up but still not what it was that fall

Sending good thoughts to you


----------



## barnbum (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks, Leonie--your note made me cry again. Your poor husband.

Kay--that's amazing. It gives me hope--

What is keeping this emotional rollercoaster going is Suzy was up earlier today and I groomed her; she didn't eat then. She was up again this evening, so I ran into the house to get the whole bowl of cooked chicken and set it before her. She went right at it!! She didn't eat a lot--but it's the second time she's eaten today!

Mark says we'll take her in Monday for the liver test to compare it to what it was before, but he doesn't think she's ready to leave. When our first dog, Trooper, was ready to go--it was a clear cut decision. Suzy gives us just enough to think she'd like to stick around. It may be weeks, or months. Since I'm home in the summer, I can keep a close watch on her. Mark is quite logical about such things, so I need to listen to him to guide our decisions--as I may not be feeling so logical/rational.

What a rollercoaster.


----------



## Marty (Jul 15, 2009)

Gosh Karla I hate you are going through this and I totally know how you feel. I guess I"m different because I would deem this an emergency situation and get her in to a vet now. Like KK says, this could be anything such as a virus, who knows, and sometimes every minute counts. To me, and yes I am paranoid, Monday is a long time to wait so I just wouldn't but that's just me because when it comes to luck, I don't have any. The good news is that she is eating which is a really good sign I would hope and that the paste seems to be working so that tells you maybe she's not ready to leave you. I'll be thinking of her and I'm glad she is comfortable. Get well soon Suzy! She's an adorable doggie.


----------



## twister (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh Karla, I am so sorry you and Suzy are going through this, having met her when she was bouncy and full of life, it is hard to imagine her having no energy. I am glad you found the high cal paste. I am sending good thoughts for Suzy and you that she may come through this whatever it is. Hugs to you.

Yvonne


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 16, 2009)

Karla, you're doing everything just right. The vet hasn't the answers, you do this time. Feed her what she'll eat, the high cal/fat additive is a good thing. She'll look at you and Honey, you will know when the time is. She's a fine lady and doesn't hurt right now, just keep loving her. The Reiki flows.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jul 16, 2009)

Karla

I have followed your post and am so sad that you are having to deal with this but know you will do what is right for Suzy. It sounds like the paste is helping her to feel hungry so will add her and you to the prayer list. You will do what is right for both of you you always do.

Nita


----------



## barnbum (Jul 16, 2009)

> Karla, you're doing everything just right. The vet hasn't the answers, you do this time. Feed her what she'll eat, the high cal/fat additive is a good thing. She'll look at you and Honey, you will know when the time is. She's a fine lady and doesn't hurt right now, just keep loving her. The Reiki flows.


Deb--thank you so much! It's sweet music for me to hear she's not in pain. Neither Mark nor I have thought so, but the vet made me doubt myself and it hurt terribly.



Nita, Yvonne, Marty--thank you , thank you. Your words of support mean a lot.

There seems to be a turn around--whether it's the gel stuff (thank you again, Jill!) or Deb's touch--something is different and for the better!



Suzy ate twice yesterday. I fed her again this morning, then had to be gone all morning (mammo--oh joy) but left directions for Justin about what to do. He said she was up when he got home last night AND she ate again for him a while ago!! On the way home I bought more bologna and another tube of stuff--this one is more high calorie.

Something is working!! My heart smiles.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 16, 2009)

I know some of you may be weary of seeing this post pop up--BUT--Suzy ate five times today!!!














She was awake longer than in the past weeks--she ate more today than she usually eats in three days, she was alert! She kept giving me that "I'm hungry" look and I'd grab her favorites and watch her dive in. I'd look in the bowl and was shocked it was licked clean--not every time--but enough. It's like she woke up from a long sleep.

I don't understand it and I don't know how long it'll last--but I sure as heck LOVE it.

My heart sings.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jul 16, 2009)

I am glad to hear she is 'better'.. I wish you the best!

How is her parasite program?!

Is she dewormed as needed?

Fleas?

Ticks?

I really feel she was lacking 'something'.. anemic?!

Heat stressed..

The Nutra-Cal (and a like) is amazing stuff. I manage a Petco..


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah I smile....all things help...your love, the gel, the Reiki and most of all faith. Huge hugs.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 17, 2009)

I am glad to hear she is 'better'.. I wish you the best! Thank you.

How is her parasite program?!

Is she dewormed as needed? We had the vet check a stool sample and she's all clear.

Fleas? She gets that new topical Heartworm treatment that covers a lot that

Ticks? Thery do a Lyme check when the Heartworm one is done.

I really feel she was lacking 'something'.. anemic?! That's never come up--the vet can check MOnday.

Heat stressed.. It's been a very cool summer here, as in only 3-4 days even in the 80s--and although she has thick black hair--she has tons of shade to choose from and she does move into it. It's wonderfully breezy here too, 

The Nutra-Cal (and a like) is amazing stuff. I manage a Petco.. Apparently it is!!...


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jul 17, 2009)

OH Karla

Im so glad Suzy did better for you who knows why they do what they do but Thanks to God for giving you some more time with your girl.


----------



## Marty (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm so relieved she seems to be on the mend. You had us way too worried!

Sounds like she is working through whatever is bothering her thank goodness.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 17, 2009)

She's not doing nearly as well today. Something in her eyes has changed. They are saying "I'm tired of feeling like this." to me.





I'll see what tomorrow brings.

I just want us to do the right thing, the best thing, for her.

Rollercoaster ride for the heart.

**********************

Update--it's 11 PM--I just came in from hanging out with Suzy. When I went out she was standing up looking alert. The cat was meandering on the front porch and suddenly, shockingly, Suzy barked at her--lunged in her direction and wagged her tail!









Shimano took over the chase for her. All I could think is "what the heck!"

When Suzy sleeps, she's sleeping so deeply she doesn't really respond. That must have been what was happening earlier--she was just up a bit between deep sleeps-and not fully awake.

She's nestled in her straw pile now and her breathing is so calm--it's a beautiful night--in more ways than one.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 20, 2009)

Suzy went to the vet--her liver functions are much worse. One number is double what it should be, the other is 4 times what it should be. The vet said she's acting exactly like what the numbers read. So--we're trying the meds for liver functions for a month or so, just to see if it helps her. We should know in a week if they're making a difference.

Suzy laid on the table the whole time--never moved. The vet said, and understandably so, that from the looks of her there it looks like she should be put down, but she said that was just a snapshot of what she's like--she doesn't see her all day. She said we should to do this one option so we never regret the decision and have to live with "what ifs." Suzy gives us enough motion, eating, alertness, for us to believe she'd like a little more time. As soon as she got back into the van--she was more alert and walked around when she got home, and ate some.

One pill is to be given on an empty belly--the other on a full--the later will be trickier.


----------



## mad for mini's (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear that your Suzy is still not any better. I hope the new meds can give her the turn around that she needs.

When I have had older dogs get near their end I have noticed that they rally and have one last burst of life and energy before their body gives in. I hope this isn't what you have experienced with Suzie but I feel it is their last burst of life to show you how happy a life you gave them and how much they love you.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 21, 2009)

I am sorry it wasn't better news. We had a cat that had liver problems and she did come out of it. We had her for about 3 more years. She was an older cat. Our vet had given us milk thistle pills to help and I had to give her them for a month or so and it seemed to help. May not be the same for dogs. We are all pulling for you and Suzy, Karla!


----------



## garyo (Jul 21, 2009)

As I have been reading this post I have also been glancing at our mini schnauzer, Buddy. Our oldest daughter rescued him on the 4th of July 4 years ago. He was a mess, rotten teeth, sores, all kinds of hucklespurs and sand spurs in his fur. About 6mos.after she rescued him he dug under our fence. My in-laws came over and found him wet, cowering and growling outside the garage. He had been attacked and nearly ripped apart. The vet was amazed that he survived. Recently, Buddy started to decline, wasn't eating, sleeping a lot, loosing weight. We took him to the vet again around Fathers Day. He did blood work and x-rays. His X-rays looked like an anatomy puzzle. It turns out that during the attack 4 years ago his diaphragm was torn. Unfortunately, the vet nor we knew it. Since that time his organs have migrated. His intestines are in his chest, one lung is collapsed. Because Buddy had fluid in his lungs and around his heart the vet gave us Lasix. He said Buddy would tell us when it was time but he didn't think he would make it more than a week or two. In the meanwhile I had been searching for a Boston Bull Terrier for Gary. We adopted a three year old female and a 7 mo. old male in the week after Buddy went to the vet. These two little guys have revived Buddy. He is no longer on Lasix. He is eating canned and dry puppy food as well as nutracal. He has started to play with and run with the other two guys in the house & yard.

I know that Buddy's time is probably limited as it sounds like Suzy's may also be. However, It sounds like neither of them is ready to go yet. Until he "lets me know" I will continue to enjoy those little moments with Buddy like when Suzy barked at your cat. Their love is so genuine and unconditional, their joy so pure. I think they know how much we love them too.

HUGS

Ruth


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh Karla, still sending my best. I've got an orphan toy fox terrier just today...seems the mom died 4 were warm but this one was left for dead. I took him, he's warm and fed, ya just have to have faith and what will be will be. Prayers and light Hun.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 23, 2009)

Just wanted to tell whoever was wondering--Suzy's gone. She stood yesterday for over 30 minutes, but was otherwise sleeping and she didn't eat anything. This morning she was standing to greet me after chores, but she was noticeably weaker and she wouldn't eat. Walking was more difficult. We spent a lot of time with her--especially yesterday and this morning. But it was time--that was clear. Letting it go longer would not have been fair. We took her to the vet's this morning. The vet, so kind and compassionate, came to the van where Suzy laid on a pink towel--her head snuggly in my lap. The end was peaceful. She's buried in a new garden with a marker my daughter made for her years ago--her name in glitter.

I miss her so.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 23, 2009)

Darn it Karla, I wish it could hae had a different ending for all of you.

I am so sorry for your loss and know you will be missing her for a long

long time. Hope the happy memories soon replace your sadness.


----------



## Kippy (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been there and I've cried buckets, but being there, holding them at the end, is the final act of love we can show them. It is the toughest one of all for us, but a blessing for them. You are a good mom to your fur kids.

Hugs

Cheryl


----------



## crponies (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry




(((hugs)))


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh Karla, you gave her the best life and the best ending all of love and peace. Much love and hugs over the miles. Remember to explain it to her sister, she will mourn perhaps tho I bet she instinctively knew and may well have already said her goodbyes. So very sorry for your heartaches.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jul 23, 2009)

Karla

Im so sorry for your grief. I know tht you did everything right and Suzy knows it too. May time heal your heart. Prayers for good memories to heal your heart.

Nita


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your girl.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jul 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.. She was beautiful! You did all you could and the best in the end.. *hugs* to you.


----------



## maplegum (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm so sad to hear this Karla. What a roller coaster ride you had with her recently. I think she really did try to hang on for as long as she could.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 23, 2009)

When they've loved us so much for so long, letting them go when it's their time is the ultimate act of love. Unfortunately the right thing isn't necessarily the easiest thing but when you love them it's the best thing.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm so sorry.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 28, 2009)

I haven't been on the forum much lately..I am so sorry to hear about Suzy. All I can say is ((HUGS)).


----------



## Sterling (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.


----------

